# California Angler Shatters Bass World Record



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

It's finally been broken!!! :wink:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/bass_recor ... lease.html


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hahahahahaha!

Had me for a second! You gotta see that picture!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Hah! The story was pretty good, but the picture was week. That fish was barely 15 lbs. Oh well, nice tale anyways.


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

The bass was actually 8.5lbs to begin with.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the picture stank, i knew it as soon as i saw it, no strain on the guys face, arm is relaxed, and the fish looked fuzzy from being blow up


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

The picture is really bad. I don't believe that was the real picture.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well being that the last 4 posts said that it was a fake, yeah i would guess so


----------



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

well if you look at the dudes shirt it says april fools ...so i guess he is playing


----------

